# Orgasm during first tri...



## hapi2bhealthy

Hmmm yeh so it's a bit of an out there question but I don't know how much longer I can go without one! 

I have read other threads and most say it's totally fine, but one post scared the heck out of me where one lady sadly lost not one, but TWO babies after orgasm!! :( 

I ask because I know that if I have one around the time my AF is due, it can sometimes get AF started due to the contractions in the uterus I guess. Does this mean I have a higher risk of miscarriage if I have one now? I am 7+4 and have seen babys heart beat, all is well. 

Hmmm what to do- I've started having, ahem, sexy dreams because I am getting a bit...well, you know! 

Opinions??


----------



## medic76097

Have sex!! Geeze! Lol. You won't squeeze your ill bean out.


----------



## LDC

Sex is fine unless youre high risk and warned not to by your doctor, it feels better too!! Have fun ;-) 

Xx


----------



## BuckeyeBaby

Well.... at my 7 week ultrasound my doc said no orgasms. Said ok to sex so we did it that day and the nxt day then I notice some spotting and got nervous and went back to get scanned again just to make sure everything was ok. At that point doc said just don't have sex for awhile, at least until baby grows a little more. I will probably feel more comfy doing the do after going into the 2nd tri


----------



## mummof1

I have had plenty of them since we found out we're pregnant ! :) And I did with my first pregnancy as well. No worries at all, the only way I would see it being necessary is if you were high risk and your doc said not to ! So go ahead and enjoy!


----------



## MightyMom

My experience:
I have very strong orgasms that tend to cause subchorionic bleeds in my uterus. I never would have known that except that I caused a bleed at 14 weeks pregnant with DD. I went on to have a perfectly healthy baby.

Since TTC again I have avoided anything that would cause orgasm at all. Ended up getting one in my sleep and woke up terrified. Got a scan, and sure enough there is another bleed but they said not to worry, that my body will just reabsorb it. Doesn't seem to be affecting the baby.

So for me, I was paranoid that orgasms would cause a m/c and had two m/cs that were not related at all. Then I get pregnant again, have an orgasm on accident, and baby is still here.

It is a personal choice, like many you will make as a mother. Do whatever will make you the least stressed and most comfortable.


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

:wacko: Thanks girls. Some mixed advice around.Would the ultrasound tech tell me if I was high risk, or does the doctor? How do you know? I have no prior miscarriages (that i can confirm) and no weight or health issues. Call me paranoid but I might wait til 2nd tri...just cause I know for a fact that when I am close to my AF, I can generally bring AF on with an orgasm, so maybe I'll just wait.:blush: 

But when it gets to second tri...look out DH!! :haha: And if he's busy...:blush: I just feel so blessed to have this little bean so quickly after TTC (3 cycles, and it was conceived 4 whole days after we DTD!!!I thought we were out for sure!!), and after seeing DH SO excited when seeing it's little heart beat yesterday (he was beside himself with excitement!), I would feel awful if something happened because I'm too horny hahaha


----------



## taylorxx

When I was about 5 weeks, I kept having an orgasms in my dreams (which has never ever happened before I was pregnant), and they caused such bad cramps afterwards that it woke me up. Luckily everything was fine :) It's fine to have sex, but try not to worry if you start cramping afterwards. xx


----------



## katlin

Enjoy them now they can become quite painful later on lol


----------



## samj732

Oh go for it. It seems to be much more enjoyable for me now :blush: 

The reason those women are posting that they had a MC after an orgasm is because the MC was already going to happen, and the uterus contracting just helped it along. (This happened to me too) An orgasm itself will NOT cause a MC. I'm not worried.

Also, I would not say you are high risk. Your doctor would have told you if you were already.


----------



## MightyMom

samj732 said:


> *The reason those women are posting that they had a MC after an orgasm is because the MC was already going to happen, and the uterus contracting just helped it along.*

That is not necessarily the case. Do some reading on subchorionic hematomas. They increase your risk of miscarriage. So if, like me, an orgasm may cause a SCH, and SCH can cause miscarriage, then you can in fact induce a miscarriage with a perfectly healthy baby. It was not the case for you, but that does not mean it is always the case.

There is no way to know until you already have a SCH, and it is diagnosed after bleeding occurs or after an u/s when they see bleeding.

It is a risk, yes. Like eating soft cheese and deli meat. There is a risk. And it is a personal choice if you want to accept the risk. I don't know what is right for you, but I at least want you to have accurate information before you make a decision.


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

MightyMom said:


> samj732 said:
> 
> 
> *The reason those women are posting that they had a MC after an orgasm is because the MC was already going to happen, and the uterus contracting just helped it along.*
> 
> That is not necessarily the case. Do some reading on subchorionic hematomas. They increase your risk of miscarriage. So if, like me, an orgasm may cause a SCH, and SCH can cause miscarriage, then you can in fact induce a miscarriage with a perfectly healthy baby. It was not the case for you, but that does not mean it is always the case.
> 
> There is no way to know until you already have a SCH, and it is diagnosed after bleeding occurs or after an u/s when they see bleeding.
> 
> It is a risk, yes. Like eating soft cheese and deli meat. There is a risk. And it is a personal choice if you want to accept the risk. I don't know what is right for you, but I at least want you to have accurate information before you make a decision.Click to expand...

See, I've not (touch wood!!) had any bleeding since my LMP, but for some reason my instinct is saying to wait. This is very odd for me because I have a HIGH sex drive...and so far my intuition has been spot on with this baby-eg I started taking Folic Acid for an unknown reason- I just thought to myself when I must have just concieved "Hmm, I should take Folic Acid". I then tested before I even missed a period, even though I did NOT think I was even CLOSE to pregnant. So if there's even a TINY risk that I might bleed, I am not doing it- which is a big call for me coz I am so HORNY! :haha:

I'm sure most women are totally fine after one, but after readings lots and getting some advice from you all, my own personal decision is to wait. A strange thing for me as I'm not a super vigilant person when it comes to sticking to the "pregnancy rules", you know, properly cooked eggs, deli meats, well cooked chicken (well who eats rare chicken anyway..??) blah blah...but I'm going with my gut instinct on this one...sadly!


----------



## emandnige

I am too really really missing having an orgasim too.. I had a mc in January and the bleeding started straight after sex.. And for a
Few days I was reassured it was fine and normal but then I did
MC.. I don't believe it was sex that made me Have a mc but will never know for sure.. So this pregnancy I have refrained from an orgasim and so far all is fine.. I'm just not brave enough I'm so frustrated lol... 

I think if it's going to happen it will happen
No matter what.. I'm hoping after 1st scan we can
Try lol


----------



## jogami

I am horny as hell now! Sorry tmi :blush:

And orgasms are even better now than before!

Is it really dangerous for baby in the first tri???


----------



## time

I was just about to start a new thread about this so thankyou!

I had an orgasm at about 7 weeks and although i had no spotting etc, my stomach was in agony afterwards sort of like muscle/period cramps. The DR told me that this was normal and it is to do with your uterus contracting during orgasm, but my pain continued the next day.

Since that one time i have been too scared to let OH do it again, this may sound ridiculous but after hearing baby's heartbeat last week and knowing everything is going ok, i just don't want to risk it. Did anyone else get these horrid pains after an orgasm?

I think i sound like i'm overreacting but i would rather not have the pain!!!


----------



## Inoue

Im high risk and although sex is a no no for us, self orgasms are fine (tmi - clitoral stimulation). I had a couple in week 9 and cramped quite a little afterwards for an hour (to the point where I needed to sit down) but thats normal. I went for 10 week scan on Monday and little bub was bouncing around :). Do as your body needs but in moderation, there is no way I could go 9 months without some relief! :haha: x


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

I often have cramps after orgasm, even when NOT preg, so def waiting til 2nd tri. But not going the whole preg without, I'm WAY to horny for that!! :haha:


----------



## weerach

Ive had a few since finding out i was preg, oh was wary of hurting me but i have been fine, tummy feels slighty strained afterwards but i'll be honest, im appreciating whatever makes it feel soo good during pregnancy :D


----------

